# 400watt HPS costed me 95$ a month?



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

i ran my 400 hps 18/6 and it was 95$ on my electric bill XD didnt think it would be that much.. im in ny 

some one help me out with this im a bit new


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

damn,i hope my 2 600 watt lights dont cost me that much to run.i was expecting a jump in the bill,somewhere around that for (2) 600 watt lights,if you got charged that much for your 400..imagine me with the 2 600 watt lights..im gonna be f***ed! lol thanks for the thread.i wonder why it made your bill go so much higher.how many kilo watt hours did you have on the bill before,as to the new bill with the 400 watt usage on it?


----------



## camcam (Jun 15, 2008)

Am from the UK, but that price seems ok to me.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 15, 2008)

wow, i barely noticed a difference in my bill from a 400(cal). i figured it at about 20 bucks.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 15, 2008)

how much $ per KWH?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 15, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> i ran my 400 hps 18/6 and it was 95$ on my electric bill XD didnt think it would be that much.. im in ny
> 
> some one help me out with this im a bit new


 
*the way I figger might be wrong, but looking at my math *

* 18 hours per day times 30 days equals 540 hours.*

*540 hours times 400 watts equals 216000 watt hours divided by 1000 equals 216 Kilo Watt Hours.  216 KWH times 0.07 [7 cents per kwh] equals *

*$15.12 for 30 days use of a 400w bulb running 18 hours per day.:hubba: *

*I'd say either you or I did the math wrong, OR you are paying 6 times as much for your electricity.  *


----------



## snuggles (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah something is wrong, there is no way unless NY is way outa control with electric. Have you been running some AC maybe? I have had 3 400s and 2 600s going 24 hours and I didn't pay much more than you.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

yea dude,thats steep.i dont know if i'll beable to offord to run (2) 600 watt mh/hps's is they tax me that bad.that would put my bill at 350..either way though,let us know what they charged you for the previous month (including how many kwh) and let us knwo what it was this month.we can figure out if its their mess up in 20 secs.the kwh is the same no matter how many your usin. on this electric bill im lookin at right now,they charged me $32.96 (plus tax) for 308 kwh.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 15, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> yea dude,thats steep.i dont know if i'll beable to offord to run (2) 600 watt mh/hps's is they tax me that bad.that would put my bill at 350..either way though,let us know what they charged you for the previous month (including how many kwh) and let us knwo what it was this month.we can figure out if its their mess up in 20 secs.the kwh is the same no matter how many your usin. on this electric bill im lookin at right now,they charged me $32.96 (plus tax) for 308 kwh.


 
_Again, my math might be suspect, it's been a long time since school, but that works out to around 11 cents per KWH._


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

yea,its like 10 cents per kwh for me (in michigan) and 34 sects per kwh for n1xom in NY....somethings wrong..no way your payin that much more than us michiganders. and since were on the subject of ac..i just constructed my fan its own 2x4 frame (so the kids cant get their fingers in and get em cut off by the blade) im not even gonna be usin ac this summer,this fan cools off my whole house down stairs,and ill have a fan in my grow room.i'll be doin my laundry at the laundry mat,i use all energy saving bulbs throughout the house,im even gonna turn the hot water heater down just so the water gets as hot as i need it to shower. its all about keepin that electric bill down so they dont investigate. its all about mary jane when your growin.you do for her and she'll return the favor  =)  -peace


----------



## Tater (Jun 15, 2008)

My two 400 watts run and all my fans and pumps run me about 40 bucks a month.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

9cents kwh, in my parts of mich. running me like 20-24 month to run my 400w hps.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL i applied for an energy assistance program....so the city helps me pay for my grow thanks sin city.......


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 15, 2008)

A/c? Lights on in other parts of the house? TV's? Computers? What else is in your setup? Any odor things you use? anyone possibly stealing your power for the same reason?


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

OK well thanks alot we did the math again and it came to about $20 a month my partner forgot to move the decimal place XD


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 15, 2008)

hahaha lol wow well now we all know how responsive and "green" our community is


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

lol yeah XD


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

lol,i thaught you got a bill for that.you're just tryin to guesstimate how much its gonna be.



			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> 9cents kwh, in my parts of mich. running me like 20-24 month to run my 400w hps.


 
that sounds right,i pay somewhere between 9 and 10 per kwh so with two 600 watt lights
1200 x 18hrs=21600
 21600x 31 days=669600
669600 dived by 1,000=669.60
669.60 kwh x .09 cents per kwh= $60.26
so $60.26 during veg (if i run the lights only 18 hrs) and $40.18 during flowering. its a little hike in energy..but i dont think it'll be enough for them to investigate me. anyways,glad you got that cleared up-peace


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah me to.. i was like *** when he told me it was 95$.. then we just stared at it for 2 days then redid it a few times and then saw what we were doing wrong XD.. slap my self D D D


----------



## spLIFTED (Jun 16, 2008)

over here we have this crap called peak hours and when we use it during peak hours the cost it higher pkw while off peak hours its cheaper. however I can never seem to find a actual number on any website when i searched...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

luckly we dont have that  over here.thats kinda dumb


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah it is i don't think i have it here nether.. sounds more of like a cell phone thing..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow.  I'm paying $0.0569 per KWH.  I realized that we had "cheap power", but I didn't know that it was that much cheaper.  We don't have the peak hour thing either, but if we did, I would run the lights during non peak hours.


----------

